# radéon 9800 Pro 128Mo AGP Mac Eddition démarre le G4 MDD toute seule



## taz6417 (30 Juin 2007)

bonjour à tous,

j'ai investi dans 2 cartes radeon 9800 pro.
je mets le driver, nickel, j'éteins le mac j'enlève la 9000 qui a rendu de très bons services, j'enfiche la 9800, pas le temps de remettre la vis elle démarre le G4 toute seule CHOUETTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
j'attends, j'attends, j'atttends, j'a................................... encore RAS.
je veux essayer d'éteindre au bouton de l'ordi pas possible. je fais quelque chose que je n'aime pas trop, je débranche. je rebranche j'essaye de démarrer impossible, je remets la 9000 (je vous le disais qu'elle rendait de fiers services) et zouuuuuuu c'est reparti, je regarde la carte ahhhhhh il faut peut-être mettre le fameux Power Extension Cable, je fabrique un cable 2 prises M, 1 prise femelle parce que dans un des G4 j'ai déjà 4 DD je branche la carte elle ne démarre plus l'ordi toute seule mais il ne se passe rien.
sur le net tout est dit et son contraire est-ce que je dois me pendre avec mon cable ou quelqu'un aurait-il une 9800 qui fonctionne dans un G4 MDD?

merci de me fournir l'arbre...


----------



## taz6417 (30 Juin 2007)

je ne pensais pas poster sur un site fantôme.
En fait on a résolu mon problème (ben oui avec l'aide remarquable qui m'a été fourni), une carte qui démarre l'ordi au démarrage est une carte flashée même si j'ai de beaux drivers Ati tompeurs.
donc il suffit de mettre au recto de la carte du scotch sur les pin 3 et 11 et le tour est joué. plus la peine de vous fouler l'index sur vos souris, restez sous votre couette et passez une bonne soirée.


----------



## poissonfree (1 Juillet 2007)

En même temps c'était samedi aprés-midi donc les gens ne sont pas forcément derrière leur Mac  

Et pis je te rappelle qu'en ce moment c'est .... les soldes


----------



## ntx (1 Juillet 2007)

taz6417 a dit:


> je ne pensais pas poster sur un site fantôme.
> plus la peine de vous fouler l'index sur vos souris, restez sous votre couette et passez une bonne soirée.


Monsieur TAZ doit penser que tous les utilisateurs de G4 MDD ont installé une 9800 sur leur machine.  Je ne suis pas sur que l'investissement en vaille le coût vu l'âge et les performances de cette machine. Mais bon ...
Il peut être sur que lorsqu'il reviendra poser une question on va s'empresser de lui répondre.


----------



## taz6417 (1 Juillet 2007)

merci de cette précision Poissonfree des fois je n'ai plus ma tête, maintenant très cher ntx, je bosse avec ces mac je démarre une activité et 2 G4 MDD 1,25Ghz 120Go et 100Go de DD, 1Go et 512Mo de ram une 9800 pro, origine pour l'autre, avec écran 22" acry mac et 20" acry formac, pour 1000 euro ,ce n'est pas si obsolète que ça.
que dire alors d'1 G4 MDD 2x1,25Ghz 1To de DD, 2Go de ram une 9800 pro avec écran 20" alu mac pour 1500 euro, je t'assure qu'ils vont très bien, pour autant si tu as des G5 a vendre pour ce prix là, ne cherche pas tu as un acheteur.
c'est la 2ème fois que je poste ici et les deux fois c'était la même chose, mais je suis de nature optimiste, je ne souhaite pas à nouveau avoir de problème mais je vous ferais signe.
bon dimanche


----------

